# JSW farm???



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone know of this farm?


----------



## spots n splashes (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, it is owned by Jonathan Whitt and family. Its located in KY. Beautiful horses.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is their Website.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 19, 2011)

I emailed them and was wondering about a mare that I have here. Am alittle upset as the person I bought her from said she was young I know I should have looked at her papers sooner to inspect them but just learned this mare is 16 yrs old. I would have never boughten a mare that old. Also she is a maiden mare. I didn't get her from her breeder. I got her from someone in Ohio. Would like to find out more about this mare ifat all possible. Do you know if they are on this forum?


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 19, 2011)

Not a clue??

I am sorry you are having to deal with this.




Sad what people will tell you to sell a horse.


----------



## spots n splashes (Mar 19, 2011)

I would try calling them if you are not getting a response throught e-mail. Sorry this happened to you. I would be very mad and make the seller take her back for giving false information about the horse.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 19, 2011)

I've never seen anything that would indicate that Jonathan is on this forum unless he's a lurker.

How long ago did he sell the mare? He might not know anything at all about her if he sold her as a weanling or a younger mare. Are there other names on the papers as owners?

A 16 year old maiden would make me real nervous about breeding her.

Good luck and hope it all works out with you.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 19, 2011)

I think there are other names not 100 % without looking at them. Yes I agree. Not that I know alot about minis but I wouldn' thave myself bred a mare that old. She for sure is in foal now and from what the person I bought he from she has never had a foal. I was told she was 4 I think. I need to find the email.


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 19, 2011)

He is not a lurker, he doesn't do internet forums or message boards, but if you will call the number on the website, he will call you back. They don't answer emails as quickly either as they are very busy. Give them a call, you couldn't ask for nicer people to talk to and they will help you however they can.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 19, 2011)

The lady I bought this mare from she might be on here but don't want to name names as I am not that type of person but it was stated in an email that she was 10 yrs old and has had several foals but in another email she states she was never bred. So you can understand my concerns about this mare. Just would like to know more about her. is there a way to find out if she has had foals?


----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 19, 2011)

I think if someone has access to the studbook online, it would tell you if there are any registered. That is not to say that she may has not had any foals that were not registered or did not survive to be registered. At least I think the studbook list mares too. If not, someone feel free to correct me. I think you have to know her sires name, then follow through to his get to your mare


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Well l wouldn't think you'd have a problem finding the info you want through the stud bood...if the mare is registered her reg.number and date she was foaled would be stated on the front so you should know how old she is from that a list of all owners would be on the back..on the other hand if you bought her as unregistered might be harder to really know the facts about her..


----------



## Minimor (Mar 19, 2011)

Did she for sure say that the mare hadn't been bred before, or did she say "I haven't bred her before"--it's entirely possible that the mare has had a number of foals, but none for the lady you bought her from.

If the mare has had foals before then I wouldn't be too concerned about her age. While I wouldn't be keen on breeding a 16 year old maiden mare--in all honesty I've never been keen on breeding maiden mares at all just because I like the old "I know what I'm doing" mares!--there is certainly no reason why a teenage mare can't be a perfectly good broodmare. There are many mares producing foals right into their 20's. I've never understood the aversion to older mares that so many Mini owners seem to have!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you. Such a shame as it makes it hard for people to trust breeders when they get burnt by one.

Did you have a contract? If you do I would take it to court as it should have stated the age and registration number. Or maybe you have an email or ad stating the age?

I sent you a private message.

kay


----------



## alphahorses (Mar 20, 2011)

kaykay said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you. Such a shame as it makes it hard for people to trust breeders when they get burnt by one.


Let's be careful here. If you read her post, she didn't get burnt by the breeder. She bought the mare from someone else.

These types of "sale gone bad" threads are dangerous. I'm sure there are more than a few people who now think that Jonathan had something to do with this, when obviously he did not. It is really unfair that his name got associated with all of this.

Did you not look at the papers before you bought the mare? Are you sure you understood them correctly as Minimor has already suggested?


----------



## kaykay (Mar 20, 2011)

Ronalee

You are right I should have been more clear, it was *not JSW* that she bought the mare from, I am referring to the person who sold her the mare (who is also a breeder but *not* the breeder of this mare)

I have bought many horses without seeing their actual papers (before picking them up) but always have a contract.

Kay


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 20, 2011)

I talked to the person who I bought the mare from I didn't buy the mare from the orginal breeder. the lady I bought the mare from said that she didn't realize she was that old and got her confused with some other horses she was selling. She is trying to work with me and said I could have another horse at a discount or she would buy this one back minus 1/2 the shipping fee which now I am attached to her and don't want to be out money on the shipping as its a situation that information was I guess off or wrong as I always ask alot of questions as you can tell with all of my post



She has been bred 4 times by record as she sent that info to me so she isn't a maiden which I am a little more relieved. Thanks everyone for your advise hopefully this will turn out good.


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> I talked to the person who I bought the mare from I didn't buy the mare from the orginal breeder. the lady I bought the mare from said that she didn't realize she was that old and got her confused with some other horses she was selling. She is trying to work with me and said I could have another horse at a discount or she would buy this one back minus 1/2 the shipping fee which now I am attached to her and don't want to be out money on the shipping as its a situation that information was I guess off or wrong as I always ask alot of questions as you can tell with all of my post
> 
> 
> 
> She has been bred 4 times by record as she sent that info to me so she isn't a maiden which I am a little more relieved. Thanks everyone for your advise hopefully this will turn out good.


Being that she isn't maiden and sounds like she's in good health, I wouldn't worry about the fact she is 16, if you wish to breed her, she should have many more breeding sound years. [Yes, I realize somthing could happen, but that things come up iwht young stock too.]


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Mar 21, 2011)

yes these threads can be dangerous, i think offering your money back is fair, and why half the shipping?? did you buy any other horse at the same time? and that may be why this person is offering only half the shipping?

sounds like the seller is definately trying to work with you.

I have bought several horses, some from poeple on this forum that were not what they said they were, and i was stuck as they offered absolutely nothing to try to make it right. So if this seller is trying to work with you, it must have been a mistake on thier part and he/she is trying to make it right. Sounds like the seller is a decent person to me.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 21, 2011)

I would not be a bit worried about her foaling as a 16 YO mare, based on age only. I really don't consider 16 as "old". If she has been well taken care of, she should do fine. I don't blame you for being upset thinking she was 4 and finding out she is 16, but if you are attached and want the baby, then hopefully she will do fine. Good luck!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you now that I know she is 16 yrs and HAS had foals I am not so worried. The person I bought her from has been VERY kind in helping me and it was all just a confusing situation and understand. Just needed advise as I am new and don't know many out there.


----------

